# Longest knife in Japan



## SpikeC (Jun 10, 2011)

Right now on Iron Chef Japan there is a battle tuna going on and the challenger has what is being called the biggest cooking knife in Japan. It looks like about 14 inches long or so, but it is a deba! The thing is huge! And really shinny!


----------



## James (Jun 10, 2011)

Wait until he whips out the yanagi...I think his yanagi would be the size of a decent katana


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 10, 2011)

It's out!! And it looks rather sharp! It slides through that tuna like it's hot butta!


----------



## mainaman (Jun 10, 2011)

where are you watching it?


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 10, 2011)

In my living room, why?


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 10, 2011)

Just joking! Portland Oregon. On the cooking channel on Comcast.


----------



## mainaman (Jun 10, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> In my living room, why?


 
Funny.
I meant was it on TV or youtube.


----------



## goodchef1 (Jun 10, 2011)

for those of you that do not have that channel, you can watch this on Youtube: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDqALMf4QFU&feature=related


----------



## mainaman (Jun 10, 2011)

I found it on youtube, indeed the challenger whipped out some pretty big knives.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 10, 2011)

I think Bishamon has a deba that size.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 11, 2011)

that. was. amazing. :Ooooh:


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 11, 2011)

goodchef1 said:


> for those of you that do not have that channel, you can watch this on Youtube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDqALMf4QFU&feature=related


 
I don't get the cooking channel, so this is the first time seeing the Japanese version for me. I love that format, and the knife watching is amazing. I wish they would carve an eyeball out like that in Iron Chef America.

Thanks for the link.

k.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 11, 2011)

Isn't there a special tuna "knife" that is basically a sword that is up to 60" long and handled by two people designed to cut a whole tuna in half in one stroke?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 11, 2011)

Kyle said:


> Isn't there a special tuna "knife" that is basically a sword that is up to 60" long and handled by two people designed to cut a whole tuna in half in one stroke?


 
Yep. Maguro kiri.

Not really used by chefs though (unless you are Niloc, but he isn't in Japan), only really used by fishmongers.


----------



## DrNaka (Jun 11, 2011)

I think this which I found at Yoshikane Hamono workshop is a bit longer:


----------



## Tristan (Jun 11, 2011)

Bringing a Katana into a workshop doesn't count Dr Naka.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 11, 2011)

Geez he must have really wanted you to leave! :tongue2:


----------



## DrNaka (Jun 11, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Bringing a Katana into a workshop doesn't count Dr Naka.


 
It is not a katana. It is a kitchen knife. I think you can see that it has a choil.
If it does not have a choil it would be a weapon and you will be arrested in Japan.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow! thats nice!


----------



## Lefty (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd just mod my swords to all have choils, and carry two of them across my back


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 11, 2011)

God damn, I would be dressed as a samurai if I had to carry that to work every day


----------



## tk59 (Jun 11, 2011)

What you guys forgot Butch's tuna sword so quickly?


----------



## l r harner (Jun 11, 2011)

tk59 said:


> What you guys forgot Butch's tuna sword so quickly?


 
i know right im jsut chopped liver  

now i got to watch the knives in the works


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 11, 2011)

tk59 said:


> What you guys forgot Butch's tuna sword so quickly?



Butch should take no offense  as the title of this thread is, "Longest knife in Japan."


----------



## tk59 (Jun 12, 2011)

stereo.pete said:


> Butch should take no offense  as the title of this thread is, "Longest knife in Japan."


 
What's offensive is that people seem amazed, not the Japan part. If people had said, "Wow, that's as big as Butch's blade!" I wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## Messy Jesse (Jun 12, 2011)

They did say longest knife used by a chef in Japan, I believe... he's using a 300mm Deba and at least a 390mm Yanagi like they're nothing... it's pretty impressive.


----------



## l r harner (Jun 12, 2011)

yep I was thinking 390mm and thats crazy long I would think in a kitchen
tho small at a fish market 
I'm not upset as I might have the bbest in the US right now


----------

